
How do I give performance review? - stonelazy
Am a developer, this is the first time i have been asked to give a performance review for employees working with me. So, in this process I don&#x27;t want to lose the relationship with the employees (with a honest feedback) and at the same time I shouldn&#x27;t demotivate them with a lesser bonus. On what all aspects can I be evaluating an employee ? And what should i not even &#x27;touch&#x27; ?
PS: I am nervous because the review I give is going to impact (both positive and negative) his job, in turn his career. I just don&#x27;t want to make a blunder and excuse myself saying this was just a first time.
======
dontreact
I think framing things in a positive manner is very important. With enough
thought and care it's usually possible to talk positively about ways someone
could improve instead of highlighting flaws.

Think at a higher level what you are trying to accomplish with a performance
review: you want this to be a chance for people to improve and grow. Keep
focused on this goal and don't worry as much about pointing out things people
have done wrong.

